# Uber crack



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyone else find Uber addictive? I go to my regular job and wish I was Ubering.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

I did for a couple weeks. Now my car is pissed at me. 

Not going to uber until I can buy a "new" car. Hopefully in a few months. 

But to answer your question, yes.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

xciceroguy said:


> Anyone else find Uber addictive? I go to my regular job and wish I was Ubering.


Man, I remember those days. I used to really look forward to getting off work at my consulting gig or waiting for the Saturday night rush to start. The honeymoon is pretty cool, then reality sets in. But enjoy yourself. Life's too short.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

after working a couple weeks and getting bad fares and low ones..you will come back to reality. your drinking the kool aid and can't stop yourself when you should of never started


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And this is how drivers stay for less than minimum wage.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

yup they don't do they math, they could care less. making less than min wage but I'm in love . 

smart up


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Imagine how addicting it would be if you were actually making money.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah, having a hell of a good week, Tues -Sun, I have already have a weeks pay with Fri, Sat n Sun left. Lotsa airport runs w tips, and medium long trips, along with the usual, bu there back to back,bam..bam..bam.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

python134r said:


> Yeah, having a hell of a good week, Tues -Sun, I have already have a weeks pay with Fri, Sat n Sun left. Lotsa airport runs w tips, and medium long trips, along with the usual, bu there back to back,bam..bam..bam.


But keep in mind that if you calculate your actual and complete costs, that you're really making between $7 and $9 per hour. It feels like you're making more than that, but all you're doing is cashing the equity out of your car early.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> Anyone else find Uber addictive? I go to my regular job and wish I was Ubering.


You need to seek mental help.. asap


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

hahaha 


Yup. That ping sound is very addictive. I can not lie.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

python134r said:


> Yeah, having a hell of a good week...bam..bam..bam.


The following pic + .95¢/mi = *LOL*


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> Yup. That ping sound is very addictive. I can not lie.


----------



## groot (Jul 7, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> Anyone else find Uber addictive? I go to my regular job and wish I was Ubering.


U just kidding.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> Anyone else find Uber addictive? I go to my regular job and wish I was Ubering.


Daaaamn..! How bad is your regular job mate?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

xciceroguy said:


> Anyone else find Uber addictive? I go to my regular job and wish I was Ubering.


After 10 years of hacking, I should say I would rather be doing something else, like a job where I can work 6 hours a day and make a living


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Of course I want to be out there driving but I don't feel like working I have both attitudes I tend to ignore one we can't both win out.

As stupid as that sounds I get the same way with my trips to Vegas I want to go I planned the trip the day before week before the trip I occasionally get the I don't feel like going attitude.

It's generally some other personal problem that you may or may not be aware of in your own personal world such as the bills are due tomorrow I'm unhappy I'm tired.

The good thing is it usually goes away within the first ride or when I'm at the airport.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

So you like wasting your life away for a few measly dollars, while destroying your car, instead of enjoying your life, things must be real bad to be doing this for peanuts. Crack is bad for you, it always catches up to you.


----------



## Drad (Aug 27, 2015)

So I'm pretty new too and I can't figure out why if soooooo many people hate driving for Uber, why the hell there are so many drivers out there. Seems to me if you don't like doing it then just stop. If you're making shit money and putting way too many miles on your car, why not work at McDonald's who is obviously paying more and no wear and tear on your car? There must be something that I'm missing. 
It took me 15 minutes in a surge today to get a ping. If you're not happy, stay home and play video games. There are plenty of us who can and will do this as supplemental work or something to get us out of the house while making a little money.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Drad said:


> So I'm pretty new too and I can't figure out why if soooooo many people hate driving for Uber, why the hell there are so many drivers out there. Seems to me if you don't like doing it then just stop. If you're making shit money and putting way too many miles on your car, why not work at McDonald's who is obviously paying more and no wear and tear on your car? There must be something that I'm missing.
> It took me 15 minutes in a surge today to get a ping. If you're not happy, stay home and play video games. There are plenty of us who can and will do this as supplemental work or something to get us out of the house while making a little money.


"a little money"

wait till you have a major break down and pay your taxes..


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

xciceroguy said:


> Anyone else find Uber addictive? I go to my regular job and wish I was Ubering.


Step 1: admitted you were powerless over ubering and your life had become unmanageable.

When you find yourself sneaking out at lunch to give just one more ride, seek treatment

Hopefully your regular job has benefits because you won't make enough with uber to pay for food much less treatment


----------



## Drad (Aug 27, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> "a little money"
> 
> wait till you have a major break down and pay your taxes..


So what are you saying, it's not just a "little" money but more or that the little money is pushing you into a different tax bracket. If such a small amount as everyone who seems to be complaining says it is pushed you into a higher tax bracket, they should find a new accountant and if it's SO much money that is pushing you up, then why complain??


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

He is fresh, give him time, they all learn with time.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> Anyone else find Uber addictive? I go to my regular job and wish I was Ubering.


Problems staying regular I see, take two of these and call me in the morning


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Drad said:


> So what are you saying, it's not just a "little" money but more or that the little money is pushing you into a different tax bracket. If such a small amount as everyone who seems to be complaining says it is pushed you into a higher tax bracket, they should find a new accountant and if it's SO much money that is pushing you up, then why complain??


You will come to understand why those of us only drive surges if we drive at all. Some learn quicker than others. But they all learn.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Drad said:


> So what are you saying, it's not just a "little" money but more or that the little money is pushing you into a different tax bracket. If such a small amount as everyone who seems to be complaining says it is pushed you into a higher tax bracket, they should find a new accountant and if it's SO much money that is pushing you up, then why complain??


Don't let them get you down. All businesses have expenses and many have capital depreciation. Depreciation isn't a cash expense. Unless you bought your car specifically for Ubering and only use it for Ubering, you will never have a deduction or tax situation where vehicle depreciation comes into play. All vehicles depreciate.

There are several people on here who do nothing but knock Uber. I'm starting to put them on ignore since they are obvious trolls. One poster was telling me it was impossible for me to make money and he wrote "do to" instead of "due to" and "your" instead of "you're." I don't take financial advice from people who can't spell.

I've finished my first week. After Uber's cut and discounting 57 cents per mile (which isn't depreciation, but IRS determined auto expenses), I'm making more that $16 an hour despite being told it is impossible to make even $6 an hour. The 57 cents per mile is deductible on your income taxes and covers gas and normal wear and tear.

So, the only valid anti-Uber financial argument I see on here is if you don't make quarterly self-employment payments to the IRS or don't plan ahead and have money stashed away to pay taxes on your additional income. But, hell, you can't make money doing Uber so you won't have any extra tax burden, right?

Note that the same people who complain about Uber not paying enough are the same ones who claim there are too many Uber drivers. There are people who have been driving for Uber for five years, but don't take them into account because they are all headed for bankruptcy court.

Best of luck to you. (...and excuse the sarcasm, that's just how I am)


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Don't let them get you down. All businesses have expenses and many have capital depreciation. Depreciation isn't a cash expense. Unless you bought your car specifically for Ubering and only use it for Ubering, you will never have a deduction or tax situation where vehicle depreciation comes into play. All vehicles depreciate.
> 
> There are several people on here who do nothing but knock Uber. I'm starting to put them on ignore since they are obvious trolls. One poster was telling me it was impossible for me to make money and he wrote "do to" instead of "due to" and "your" instead of "you're." I don't take financial advice from people who can't spell.
> 
> ...


Another know it all, soon to be forgotten, like the majority of them, buy the way, is my spelling OK.


----------



## Drad (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm with you Rocker. I jumped on here hoping to actually pick up a useful hint or two and was surprised to see how many drivers hated the job they didn't have to do. I'm too old and been around too long to worry about this little stuff and like you I do understand the tax implications of working a model like this and that you can't work all week and make $300, run out and spend it and then not expect to be surprised in April. Comes with age and experience I guess. I don't think we should waste any more time on this but I hope people take the info that you posted to heart and plan accordingly. Thanks.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Drad said:


> I'm with you Rocker. I jumped on here hoping to actually pick up a useful hint or two and was surprised to see how many drivers hated the job they didn't have to do. I'm too old and been around too long to worry about this little stuff and like you I do understand the tax implications of working a model like this and that you can't work all week and make $300, run out and spend it and then not expect to be surprised in April. Comes with age and experience I guess. I don't think we should waste any more time on this but I hope people take the info that you posted to heart and plan accordingly. Thanks.


The blind leading the blind.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> The blind leading the blind.


Like watching a slow motion train wreck.


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Don't let them get you down. All businesses have expenses and many have capital depreciation. Depreciation isn't a cash expense. Unless you bought your car specifically for Ubering and only use it for Ubering, you will never have a deduction or tax situation where vehicle depreciation comes into play. All vehicles depreciate.
> 
> There are several people on here who do nothing but knock Uber. I'm starting to put them on ignore since they are obvious trolls. One poster was telling me it was impossible for me to make money and he wrote "do to" instead of "due to" and "your" instead of "you're." I don't take financial advice from people who can't spell.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%, if these sad sack idiots were not making enough money here they should go work a drive thru window . They are still driving for a reason.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

You make the assumption they are still drving. Many have given up. Consult you're cpa. Thats what i did. He said I might as well pan handle. The money after taxes and expenses is about the same. I am not one to go in to business to make 16 dollars per hour. If i am going to assume the risk provide the tools and do all the work the reward has to be much more than teens per hour. Also dont forget markets have different rates. Some are on the low end of acceptable. Some are flat out nuts.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

xciceroguy said:


> I agree 100%, if these sad sack idiots were not making enough money here they should go work a drive thru window . They are still driving for a reason.


Like I have said numerous times, all these new drivers "earning the BIG bucks" praising the Uber God "savior of the human race" , eventually end up dissappearing with their tail between their legs, never to be heard from again, it has become the norm in these boards.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

not really, no.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Like I have said numerous times, all these new drivers "earning the BIG bucks" praising the Uber God "savior of the human race" , eventually end up dissappearing with their tail between their legs, never to be heard from again, it has become the norm in these boards.


Or they're out making money instead of sitting here *****ing.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

JimS said:


> Or they're out making money instead of sitting here *****ing.


No one is sitting, you do know we use mobile phones that have Internet. Making money, LOL, now that was classic.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

JimS said:


> Or they're out making money instead of sitting here *****ing.


there's no money in Uber. you're not fooling anyone dude.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

They went and got real jobs? Always a possability. There is money to be made ubering. But i think pan handling pays better. Maybe panhandle while ubering?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> They went and got real jobs? Always a possability. There is money to be made ubering. But i think pan handling pays better. Maybe panhandle while ubering?


the pax are the pan handlers and the drivers are the suckers stopping to assist them.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Its hard to blame the pax. They know a good deal when they see one.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> Its hard to blame the pax. They know a good deal when they see one.


I never blame the pax for the cheap fares, if you give it to them for free why not, because you are now a driver makes no difference, it's Uber with their dirt cheap rates they have set up to conquer the market and at the same time hurt the drivers, but since there is always a new fresh batch of clueless "drivers" victims, uber will continue business as usual, their main focus is advertising and embedding the Uber logo into people's minds, same like Google.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> I never blame the pax for the cheap fares, if you give it to them for free why not, because you are now a driver makes no difference, it's Uber with their dirt cheap rates they have set up to conquer the market and at the same time hurt the drivers, but since there is always a new fresh batch of clueless "drivers" victims, uber will continue business as usual, their main focus is advertising and embedding the Uber logo into people's minds, same like Google.


Correct. From a marketing stand point they are doing the right thing. From the rate stand point one could argue they are doing the right thing to. Lower fares bring bodies but puts the hurt drivers. Even at the current rates drivers are signing up in mass. No one really noticed that when the rates went down ubers bottom line went down with it. So to make up for it uber raised their cut.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Don't let them get you down. All businesses have expenses and many have capital depreciation. Depreciation isn't a cash expense. Unless you bought your car specifically for Ubering and only use it for Ubering, you will never have a deduction or tax situation where vehicle depreciation comes into play. All vehicles depreciate.
> 
> There are several people on here who do nothing but knock Uber. I'm starting to put them on ignore since they are obvious trolls. One poster was telling me it was impossible for me to make money and he wrote "do to" instead of "due to" and "your" instead of "you're." I don't take financial advice from people who can't spell.
> 
> ...


If you can continue making $16 an hour, good for you! I have found from a years worth of experience that for the best 4 hours of the week, Fri. and Sat. from 1 to 3am, I make 25 or so bucks an hour. After that it plummets dramatically. Day time I'm lucky to make 10 or 12 and I drive Select where the rates are higher.

Bottom line is that many of us veterans have been abused and lied to by Uber and on occasion cheated a well. Add in the entitlement felt by many of the passengers and a resentment and bitterness sets in. You had a good week apparently your first week out. While I hope it continues for you, I would not be surprised if you found yourself pounding sand some weeks.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> hahaha
> 
> Yup. That ping sound is very addictive. I can not lie.


As a noob I used to get a Hard-On when I heard the ping................


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Addicting if you really earning $$$ at first, it was kinda addicting.


----------



## Adam828 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok so I have not picked up a single PAX yet but I find it hard to believe that so many of you would continue to even post on this forum if you hated uber that much. In other words you would have to be crazy to continue to take time out of your day to post on a site for a company you no longer work for or borderling insane to keep working for them. Do not even try feed the line of crap that your your all nice people getting on a site for the betterment of the NOOBIE driver (In other words just letting the new driver know). Upkeep on a car also is something you can do yourself and save a tone. I enjoy working on my car except a transmission. How can so many of you not figure out a way to bring your overhead down and put more dollars in your pocket? Oh thats right because you do not have the brain capacity to do so or you do and find it not worth your time. The latter being a perfectly ok answer. Thinking of it now Uber has a very good business model, it weeds out the idiots.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Adam828 said:


> Ok so I have not picked up a single PAX yet but I find it hard to believe that so many of you would continue to even post on this forum if you hated uber that much. In other words you would have to be crazy to continue to take time out of your day to post on a site for a company you no longer work for or borderling insane to keep working for them. Do not even try feed the line of crap that your your all nice people getting on a site for the betterment of the NOOBIE driver (In other words just letting the new driver know). Upkeep on a car also is something you can do yourself and save a tone. I enjoy working on my car except a transmission. How can so many of you not figure out a way to bring your overhead down and put more dollars in your pocket? Oh thats right because you do not have the brain capacity to do so or you do and find it not worth your time. The latter being a perfectly ok answer. Thinking of it now Uber has a very good business model, it weeds out the idiots.


What did you just try to say, next time get some sleep "instead of driving 20 hours a day for Uber" then come back with a clear mind and post relevant and coherent posts. 
Another fresh off the boat new Uber Cowboy, praising Uber the God "savior of mankind", only to dissappear within 3-6 months, most likely sooner. Uber loves all the new wet between the ears drivers, Uber's favorite driver, the funny thing is they never last.


----------



## Adam828 (Aug 31, 2015)

So you have no idea what I said yet you replied with something beyond that statement? Let me make it clear for your obvious simple mind. I.....HAVE......NOT.....DRIVEN.....FOR.......UBER.....UNDERSTAND? Good now that you get that simply take my opinion as one that is unbiased. Which means that if you continue to post on this forum because you hate Uber means you either A: Cant do any better and according to your previous POSTS " Enjoy LOOSING MONEY" or your even more pathetic in the sense that you continue to come to this forum and take time from your day to bash a company you no longer work for. EITHER WAY this means your time is not really worth that much to you which means in my OWN PERSONAL OPINION your crazy or just challenged...mentally. QUOTE " Uber Cowboy, praising Uber the God "savior of mankind", only to dissappear within 3-6 months, most likely sooner. Uber loves all the new wet between the ears drivers, Uber's favorite driver, the funny thing is they never last" And you call me crazy?

Here is my headline ***Stupid Drivers unable to balance a check book leaves open opportunity for those more fortunate to have a "Brain"***. In other words I appreciate the business model they have, it weeds out the people unable to think deeper then your average monkey.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> What did you just try to say, next time get some sleep "instead of driving 20 hours a day for Uber" then come back with a clear mind and post relevant and coherent posts.
> Another fresh off the boat new Uber Cowboy, praising Uber the God "savior of mankind", only to dissappear within 3-6 months, most likely sooner. Uber loves all the new wet between the ears drivers, Uber's favorite driver, the funny thing is they never last.


My other gig is contract IT work. We call the newbs and umm empty headed techs Petes. Short for Pizza Pete. Because they would be better off working at a pizza joint and their quality of work is less than acceptable. They gobble up everything for 18-30 per hour as a 1099 contractor... The taxes and self employment get them around April and you would think that would be the end of "Pete" but no.. There is an endless supply of Petes. Uber is drawing from the same pool of people. Business stupid. Sure they might be ok drivers, people might like them just fine but they lack the ability to do simple math to figure out that teens per hour driving for uber is less than hunting for change in pay phones (ya. I am OLD)

just 5 years ago the offered amount floor was 60 an hour.. Now I am seeing jobs offered in the teens and people are taking them. Thankfully I have certifications to fall back on and I specialize in VOIP and I am licensed to do low voltage wiring... If I had to rely on break fix that use to pay 60-100 an hour I'd be as broke as a Uber driver.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Addictive yes.... Here's my analogy:

Uber preys on drivers greed in the exact same way a slot machine entices its' victims in a casino. Uber has a button allowing you to see your earnings. You can see daily, weekly and yearly earnings. These notices are just like a slot machine which has your cash staring you in the face, encouraging you to play again for the big payoff which seldom comes. Simple greed causes many drivers to play again and again. Uber is relentless with their endless text messages and e-mails trying to get you back to the game. Hot spots, local events, surge pricing, guarantees. They do this only for their benefit. It's the flashing lights and the lure of big money in the Uber casino. The reality is, you'll get stuck in traffic, trying to find the big payoff while your hourly wage erodes to nothing. All the other greedy drivers flooding the area, only serves to compound the problem.

Over time, the slot machine slowly takes your money in the same way that Uber steals your profits with long drives to pick up passengers that turn into minimum rides. The result is 40 minutes of work for two dollars and some change, BEFORE EXPENSES. Factor in the wasted time as you wait for the Uber slot machine to let you play again, and it becomes even worse. If you are lucky enough to hit back to back pings, you may actually be able to yield a bit more than minimum wage, but how many rides can you actually do in an hour? Keep playing, because you didn't make enough, and it eventually gets even worse. Every once in a while, the Uber slot machine will payoff with an airport ride or some other worthwhile payoff. Drivers remember these, while they forget the losses which causes them to keep playing the rigged game. The drivers chase the dream like a drug addict chases the feeling they got from their first hit, or the gambling addict who chases the feeling they remember from the mini-jackpot they hit yesterday

One simple fact has become clear to me, additional time you invest driving for Uber, will result in less profit per hour, over an extended period of time.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Adam828 said:


> So you have no idea what I said yet you replied with something beyond that statement? Let me make it clear for your obvious simple mind. I.....HAVE......NOT.....DRIVEN.....FOR.......UBER.....UNDERSTAND? Good now that you get that simply take my opinion as one that is unbiased. Which means that if you continue to post on this forum because you hate Uber means you either A: Cant do any better and according to your previous POSTS " Enjoy LOOSING MONEY" or your even more pathetic in the sense that your crazy or just challenged...mentally. QUOTE " Uber Cowboy, praising Uber the God "savior of mankind", only to dissappear within 3-6 months, most likely sooner. Uber loves all the new wet between the ears drivers, Uyou continue to come to this forum and take time from your day to bash a company you no longer work for. EITHER WAY this means your time is not really worth that much to you which means in my OWN PERSONAL OPINION ber's favorite driver, the funny thing is they never last" And you call me crazy?
> 
> Here is my headline ***Stupid Drivers unable to balance a check book leaves open opportunity for those more fortunate to have a "Brain"***. In other words I appreciate the business model they have, it weeds out the people unable to think deeper then your average monkey.


You don't drive for Uber and yet you take the time from your day to post messages on this site to **** with the drivers? Quite a life you have going there!

By the way, Uber's business model is to hire the ******s. The new idiot drivers pick up our scraps. The majority of us here, who hate Uber, have figured out many ways to beat the system, make over $20 per hour and not spend much time driving.

I can't imagine what would motivate someone who doesn't even drive to come here and make posts like yours. What a sad life you must have.


----------



## LedHed (Jul 23, 2015)

This is one salty thread.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

AJUber said:


> after working a couple weeks and getting bad fares and low ones..you will come back to reality. your drinking the kool aid and can't stop yourself when you should of never started


I usually like vodka in my kool aid, but then I can't drive.....


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

nonamesgiven said:


> I recently applied for uber... was denied because I had a misdemeanor for driving on a suspended license. Is there a way I could get around this and still be able to drive.


You already paid your debt to society.
Why would you want to volunteer for community service _now_?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't been driving too much the past couple of months. I have a full-time job, and another part-time job. I usually try to drive Sunday nights and a couple days during the week after finishing my other 2 jobs. I often don't feel like driving (and sometimes don't), but usually after I get my first ride, I get back in the groove and usually somewhat enjoy it. If we could make another $.50/mile, it would definitely make it more enjoyable and worthwhile.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But keep in mind that if you calculate your actual and complete costs, that you're really making between $7 and $9 per hour. It feels like you're making more than that, but all you're doing is cashing the equity out of your car early.


DD why even bother? Better to simply ignore and allow the GNUbers to learn on their own. Unless there is a specific question/issue they are seeking help with. They're so cute and cuddly at this age, before their claws develop. It's 3 out 4 this one will be gone in 90 days anyway, and a 100 more have already taken his place.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Of course I want to be out there driving but I don't feel like working I have both attitudes I tend to ignore one we can't both win out.
> 
> As stupid as that sounds I get the same way with my trips to Vegas I want to go I planned the trip the day before week before the trip I occasionally get the I don't feel like going attitude.
> 
> ...


How many people are in there?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Drad said:


> So I'm pretty new too and I can't figure out why if soooooo many people hate driving for Uber, why the hell there are so many drivers out there. Seems to me if you don't like doing it then just stop. If you're making shit money and putting way too many miles on your car, why not work at McDonald's who is obviously paying more and no wear and tear on your car? There must be something that I'm missing.
> It took me 15 minutes in a surge today to get a ping. If you're not happy, stay home and play video games. There are plenty of us who can and will do this as supplemental work or something to get us out of the house while making a little money.


Well stick around lad. You'll find the answers you seek sooner than you expect. Try reading these forum threads as just one suggestion. GUber On!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> He is fresh, give him time, they all learn with time.


Sadly, not all. Some maybe, most seemingly do not. How else do we explain 9 Guberx cars on every single block?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Adam828 said:


> Ok so I have not picked up a single PAX yet but I find it hard to believe that so many of you would continue to even post on this forum if you hated uber that much. In other words you would have to be crazy to continue to take time out of your day to post on a site for a company you no longer work for or borderling insane to keep working for them. Do not even try feed the line of crap that your your all nice people getting on a site for the betterment of the NOOBIE driver (In other words just letting the new driver know). Upkeep on a car also is something you can do yourself and save a tone. I enjoy working on my car except a transmission. How can so many of you not figure out a way to bring your overhead down and put more dollars in your pocket? Oh thats right because you do not have the brain capacity to do so or you do and find it not worth your time. The latter being a perfectly ok answer. Thinking of it now Uber has a very good business model, it weeds out the idiots.


Or weeds them in, as in this instance. LOL.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Adam828 said:


> So you have no idea what I said yet you replied with something beyond that statement? Let me make it clear for your obvious simple mind. I.....HAVE......NOT.....DRIVEN.....FOR.......UBER.....UNDERSTAND? Good now that you get that simply take my opinion as one that is unbiased. Which means that if you continue to post on this forum because you hate Uber means you either A: Cant do any better and according to your previous POSTS " Enjoy LOOSING MONEY" or your even more pathetic in the sense that you continue to come to this forum and take time from your day to bash a company you no longer work for. EITHER WAY this means your time is not really worth that much to you which means in my OWN PERSONAL OPINION your crazy or just challenged...mentally. QUOTE " Uber Cowboy, praising Uber the God "savior of mankind", only to dissappear within 3-6 months, most likely sooner. Uber loves all the new wet between the ears drivers, Uber's favorite driver, the funny thing is they never last" And you call me crazy?
> 
> Here is my headline ***Stupid Drivers unable to balance a check book leaves open opportunity for those more fortunate to have a "Brain"***. In other words I appreciate the business model they have, it weeds out the people unable to think deeper then your average monkey.


The force is strong in this one. You'll do well here lad.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

nonamesgiven said:


> I recently applied for uber because I figured it'll be a great way to make some extra cash. But was denied because I had a misdemeanor years ago for driving on a suspended license. I have no criminal record my license is in good standings, no accidents ever. Is there a way I could get around this and still be able to drive.


Your expecting an answer to this out in the open? There's probably about 6 ways one could "get around this", if so inclined. Put your thinkin cap on lad.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

nonamesgiven said:


> I recently applied for uber because I figured it'll be a great way to make some extra cash. But was denied because I had a misdemeanor years ago for driving on a suspended license. I have no criminal record my license is in good standings, no accidents ever. Is there a way I could get around this and still be able to drive.


I'm trying not to be the village ****** here, but come on...This is the third thread you've asked this in. The first one was plenty informative.

I had my casino day today. Ran a $51 net trip from the airport and back. 90-miles, 90 minutes. But, I walked from that sorta dissatisfied.


----------



## fuber2 (Aug 18, 2015)

F uber. I use to drive and am still active, but can't pristitute myself for .90 a mile. Last 2 months I've been giving my car a rest. Luckily I'm a net admin downto Chicago . I come to this post because I can relate to the drivers stories and frankly it's my fix vs that damn uber ping. I may start driving again just for fun so I can kick someone out of my car and tell them to go f themselves. Goddamn cheap ass uber riders and evil corp uber #%$&#%....


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> DD why even bother? Better to simply ignore and allow the GNUbers to learn on their own. Unless there is a specific question/issue they are seeking help with. They're so cute and cuddly at this age, before their claws develop. It's 3 out 4 this one will be gone in 90 days anyway, and a 100 more have already taken his place.


You make a excellent point.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Adam828 said:


> So you have no idea what I said yet you replied with something beyond that statement? Let me make it clear for your obvious simple mind. I.....HAVE......NOT.....DRIVEN.....FOR.......UBER.....UNDERSTAND? Good now that you get that simply take my opinion as one that is unbiased. Which means that if you continue to post on this forum because you hate Uber means you either A: Cant do any better and according to your previous POSTS " Enjoy LOOSING MONEY" or your even more pathetic in the sense that you continue to come to this forum and take time from your day to bash a company you no longer work for. EITHER WAY this means your time is not really worth that much to you which means in my OWN PERSONAL OPINION your crazy or just challenged...mentally. QUOTE " Uber Cowboy, praising Uber the God "savior of mankind", only to dissappear within 3-6 months, most likely sooner. Uber loves all the new wet between the ears drivers, Uber's favorite driver, the funny thing is they never last" And you call me crazy?
> 
> Here is my headline ***Stupid Drivers unable to balance a check book leaves open opportunity for those more fortunate to have a "Brain"***. In other words I appreciate the business model they have, it weeds out the people unable to think deeper then your average monkey.


So help us understand. One comes to a forum, that is mostly a place where the members have been doing a "thing". New visitor, admits to having never done that "thing". Insults the community for posting information about the "thing" they have all done at one time or another. Calls them crazy for discussing the "thing" they may or may not still be doing. And yet hyperventilating GNuber has never even done the thing, but finds it not crazy to be posting about something he knows almost nothing about.

Here's a suggestion. Start executing on the "business model" you so appreciate. Ya know, do the "thing". Then return in a month or so and share your experiences with the community. Then you will know what GUber is all about, for yourself and you will not need rely on the opinions of all us brainless monkeys.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Drad said:


> So I'm pretty new too and I can't figure out why if soooooo many people hate driving for Uber, why the hell there are so many drivers out there...There must be something that I'm missing.


If you had taken any time at all to explore this forum before posting this mindless tripe, you would have answered your silly question. There is actually quite a lot you're missing. Such is the lot of all GNubers. Stick around, you'll learn some. Please don't feel too bad, it happened to most of us here also. A GNuber is like a fresh boot from the states getting off the plane in country, thinking, "Well, it's not so bad here. The sun is shining, waters cold, chows hot...etc." Wait until you've been in the jungle a few weeks...you'll see.


----------



## OneWiseAcre (Sep 3, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But keep in mind that if you calculate your actual and complete costs, that you're really making between $7 and $9 per hour. It feels like you're making more than that, but all you're doing is cashing the equity out of your car early.


I have to mostly agree with Mr. Desert Driver. But $ 7 to $ 9 is a little low . I have kept a close eye on my expenses. At 26 mpg average , the net net is around $9 to $ 11.
Maybe a dollar more , with gas prices falling.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

OneWiseAcre said:


> I have to mostly agree with Mr. Desert Driver. But $ 7 to $ 9 is a little low . I have kept a close eye on my expenses. At 26 mpg average , the net net is around $9 to $ 11.
> Maybe a dollar more , with gas prices falling.


Life changing Money, right?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> You make a excellent point.


Love the Avatar BTW!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I wonder how many drivers are doing this to support their crack habit?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I wonder how many drivers are doing this to support their crack habit?


Not many.. it'd take a weeks pay to buy it.


----------



## KnoxMediation (Aug 26, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But keep in mind that if you calculate your actual and complete costs, that you're really making between $7 and $9 per hour. It feels like you're making more than that, but all you're doing is cashing the equity out of your car early.


You don't know anything about this guy or how much money he makes. You know your numbers and what you have read on message boards. You have seen averages from self avowed Uber haters. You know nothing about this guy's business.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

KnoxMediation said:


> You don't know anything about this guy or how much money he makes. You know your numbers and what you have read on message boards. You have seen averages from self avowed Uber haters. You know nothing about this guy's business.


And 3...2...1...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

cityjohn said:


>


The problem is it's intermittent reinforcement. The big trip that you get every once in a while makes you work for hours hoping for it.

Being rewarded every time is actually not the best way to train dogs, pigeons, dolphins...or Uber drivers. You reward them a lot at first then spread the rewards out at longer and longer random intervals. You can train a pigeon to peck at a spot 1000s of times for that one treat that way.

Anyone who's interested in how this all works should read the book "Don't Shoot the Dog" by Karen Pryor. Excellent explanation of the psychology behind training in layman's terms and useful too if you want to train a dog. Or person.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Drad said:


> So I'm pretty new too and I can't figure out why if soooooo many people hate driving for Uber, why the hell there are so many drivers out there. Seems to me if you don't like doing it then just stop. If you're making shit money and putting way too many miles on your car, why not work at McDonald's who is obviously paying more and no wear and tear on your car? There must be something that I'm missing.
> It took me 15 minutes in a surge today to get a ping. If you're not happy, stay home and play video games. There are plenty of us who can and will do this as supplemental work or something to get us out of the house while making a little money.


Do you newbies ever read through the posts and wonder why the constant reply to newbies saying EXACTLY what you're saying is to see how you feel in a couple of months? It's like parents talking to teenagers: the parents know better because they've BEEN there, but the darn kids still don't listen.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> And 3...2...1...


Lol. Someone elses turn with this one. Did you guys welcome him to UPNF yet?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I've finished my first week.


You do know that ONE WEEK means nothing, statistically speaking, right? Are you familiar with statistical significance?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do you newbies ever read through the posts and wonder why the constant reply to newbies saying EXACTLY what you're saying is to see how you feel in a couple of months? It's like parents talking to teenagers: the parents know better because they've BEEN there, but the darn kids still don't listen.


No but they're still darn cute at this age. He's probably saving his Guberx earnings to load up on ipo stock.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sure you can. Uber doesn't care.


PT Go said:


> I usually like vodka in my kool aid, but then I can't drive.....


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Sure you can. Uber doesn't care.


The Vodka. I was under the impression this is the secret ingredient in the GUber Kool-Aid. That's why it works. Have you ever tried drinking straight koolaid, now that sh!t will kill you.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You do know that ONE WEEK means nothing, statistically speaking, right? Are you familiar with statistical significance?


Ah hes punkin ya Fuzz. Let him finish teething, if he survives that long...


----------

